# New To Blindfolded Cubing



## sharathkumar631 (Jun 14, 2013)

i have watched video by noah cubes but i cant memorise properly. I always forget my memorisation
I even tried only first the edges and the corners but again i cant memorise
Even tried the Story Method But cant get the memorisation
Plz Want real help on blindsolving


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 14, 2013)

memorise for longer


----------



## cxinlee (Jun 14, 2013)

What about *PRACTICE*?


----------



## EMI (Jun 14, 2013)

What kind of memorization do you use? If not visual, try to write down your letters/ words/ whatever on a sheet and then solve the cube under the table reading from the sheet.
Also you could do corners and edges seperately, like memo-ing corners, solving corners, memo-ing edges, solving them.

And, most importantly: Don't give up, it's just a matter of time until you will succed.


----------



## AlexByard (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a follow up question. Are you sure it's your memorization? I mean I do not think it's possible to forget all of your memo in the time it takes to don the blindfold. You could.just not be executing correctly and then from that making the assumption that your memo was wrong. It's not a silly thing to do, everyone has done it.

But yeah, it could be the memorization stage, in which case. PRACTICE! And try to fine more resources focused on memo.


----------



## sharathkumar631 (Jun 14, 2013)

i forget the memo
thats the problem


----------



## AlexByard (Jun 14, 2013)

sharathkumar631 said:


> i forget the memo
> thats the problem



Okay, look into "the method of Loci". Their are lots of detailed resources. You can YouTube it and Google it.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 14, 2013)

Find a memo system that fits for you and then practice.
I sometimes just memorize random letter pairs for practicing memorisation.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 14, 2013)

Whatever method you use, if you think it's a memorization problem, reduce the number of things you need to memorize. Instead of say 4 letter pairs try 2 pairs. Then when that's good, do 3 and so on...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> memorise for longer



This seems like a flippant answer, but it's really not - it's actually good advice. Try taking extra time on the memorization. Once you have all the edges memorized, go over them again and again in your mind until you can repeat them, say, 5 times without slowing down. Then go for the corners, and do the same. Then repeat both sets over again several times. Then start your solve. If you can repeat the entire memorization to yourself several times in a row before donning the blindfold, surely you can keep that memorization until you finish.

The catch to this, of course, is that you will be very slow. But there's nothing wrong with that at first. Start slow, and once you get successes and gain confidence, gradually decrease the repetitions, and therefore increase your speed. You may start off with very slow times, but you can still eventually get fast. My first 3x3x3 BLD solve was over 45 minutes, but I now have a 56 second solve in competition. It took me many years, but I eventually got there.


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 14, 2013)

EMI said:


> try to write down your letters/ words/ whatever on a sheet and then solve the cube under the table reading from the sheet.



I agree with this, write down your memorization, then when you get stuck you can peek at your sheet and maybe that will jog your memory. I used this and it helped me get my first few blind solves, it helps build your confidence.


----------



## HEART (Jun 17, 2013)

Blind solve memo isn't something you just do, you have to practice and practice.

Like mike said, you just need to memorize for longer. Whenever I do 4BLD I restate my entire memo to myself to make sure I've retained it. For 3bld i suggest this list :

-memo edges ( repeat your memo while you're doing it before memo'ing the next chunk )
-when you're done with edges, repeat it to yourself again to make sure you've retained it
-memo corners ( repeat them in chunks like with edges )
-repeat corner memo + edge memo 
-solve

That's how i usually do 3bld and my memo is ~35-40 sec


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

sharathkumar631 said:


> i forget the memo
> thats the problem



memorize for longer so you dont forget


----------



## sharathkumar631 (Jun 20, 2013)

cmon plz i tried these i even cant do these can any one explain me audio and image memo for letter pairs


----------



## HEART (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's a great video tutorial from Zane about images from letter pairs


----------

